

Microsoft releases wonderfully loopy experimental GIF-jiggler - remon
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/25/microsoft_automated_video_looping_with_progressive_dynamism/

======
officialjunk
this is really cool! it's not just for GIF's, but all video though.

